# A nice set-up



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Saw a really nice square 25 gallon tank set-up with pedestal stand for $200 at Pets Supplies Plus tonight. Although not sure if it included tank lights and filtration system. Tempting, but the missus says no. LOL! Ah well. one can dream...

Seriously, it is a gorgeous set-up.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

for 200 bucks i can get a nice 125 gallon set up..


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

you probably know a few people. or the person selling is getting rid of it cuz he dont want it anymore.or something in that area.

i personally think that that is a great deal.
i paid closer to 300 bucks on my 29 gallon set up.just the tank(dollar per gallon)stand(petsmart) and the filters(petco,petsmart,walmart).i have several filters on the tank but only 2 of them dont ever move the rest of them are there just to keep the cycle going for later(qt filters)

oh i just read that it did not come with the filters,i thought this was an already set up tank that you were saying had a nice set up.but if i had bought the tank not on the dollar per gallon sale it would have been around 400 im guessing.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

A lot of pricing is location. HI is ridiculous. If you are willing to go used and go through the hassle of a private sale, you can almost always do better (the $1/galllon sale sometimes wins, lol).


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

This set-up is advertised at Pets Supplies Plus store - a store that is typically priced high on all their products. The 25 gallon square tank is a made of acrylic.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

acrylic is nice for big tanks, much lighter and supposedly less leak-prone. For small tanks, the better scratch resistance of glass combined with the lower costs makes acrylic not worth it, IMO.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

well in your opinion emc,what is a big tank and what is a small tank?
my self,i think 55 gallons is big and 10 gallons is small.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

55 and under is small. 70-90 is medium. Anything over 90 is big. I can lift a tempered glass 55 by myself, but 70 and up have thicker glass. Moving anything glass that is 4ft or longer and and more than 12" deep takes multiple people and it just gets worse as you go bigger.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

For 55 and under, I think 1$ per gallon per tank, another for the stand, and a third for lid and basic light is reasonable. So I would think $75 is a good price for that setup. I do live in a cheap, transient area with lots of used tanks available and I'm not terribly picky about appearance. I'd spend another $25 on a filter and might upgrade the light if I wanted a planted display tank.

The leak curve seems to be reversed for small tanks, with those pretty little 2-10 gallon plastic all-in-one tanks leaking more often than the basic glass boxes.

Acrylic is better in high, weird shaped tanks. Glass hexagon tanks are notorious leakers.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

wow,your strong.i can barely lift a 20 gallon high by myself.


----------

